# Latest offer from Vistana



## trexmdr (Nov 5, 2016)

As you know we are a points based system, so all of the StarOptions, in the network, are equally the same.

If you choose to purchase another interest in Hawaii the price for an annual interest would be around, $69,990 + $745 closing costs, for 148,100 StarOptions, in the Platinum Plus Season (depending on the view). The maintenance and taxes are around $2,900.

If you choose to purchase The Westin Desert Willow Villas, for the Platinum Plus Season, 2 Bedroom Lock-Off interest, (or 2 weeks in a smaller unit) giving you 148,100 StarOptions. You can still use it in Hawaii or any of our other resorts in the network, but it will cost you thousands less. The price would be $40,990 + $745 closing costs and the maintenance and taxes, are only $1,535.

This would put your resale in the network and make you 3 StarElite.

I will also give you, 120,000 Starpoints as a gift for purchasing and 30,000 more if we can get the paperwork done in the next 10 days. Plus 4 certificates, that you can buy Starpoints at a 50% discount compared to what a Starwood preferred guest could purchase them for.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 5, 2016)

trexmdr - This sounds like an offer from a "sales person," rather than an offer from Vistana.  

Can you please clarify how you received this offer and from whom?

(Just curious - not casting shade on the offer or your post!)


----------



## trexmdr (Nov 5, 2016)

It was emailed to me.

The Westin Desert Willow Villas, Palm Desert

DISCOVER THE WESTIN DESERT WILLOW VILLAS, PALM DESERT
The Westin Desert Willow Villas, Palm Desert
Nestled amid the Santa Rosa Mountains in Southern California, this invigorating oasis sits adjacent to one of the area’s most celebrated golf resorts, The Westin Desert Willow Villas, Palm Desert. Two award-winning championship courses—considered 36 holes of the Coachella Valley’s best—are yours to experience whenever you like. Beyond the resort, famed Palm Desert beckons you to explore. Get more resort information.

As you know we are a points based system, so all of the StarOptions, in the network, are equally the same.

If you choose to purchase another interest in  Hawaii the price for an annual interest would be around, $69,990 + $745 closing costs, for 148,100 StarOptions, in the Platinum Plus Season (depending on the view). The maintenance and taxes are around $2,900.

If you choose to purchase The Westin Desert Willow Villas, for the Platinum Plus Season, 2 Bedroom Lock-Off interest, (or 2 weeks in a smaller unit) giving you 148,100 StarOptions. You can still use it in Hawaii or any of our other resorts in the network, but it will cost you thousands less. The price would be $40,990 + $745 closing costs and the maintenance and taxes, are only $1,535.

This would put your resale in the network and make you 3 StarElite.

I will also give you, 120,000 Starpoints as a gift for purchasing and 30,000 more if we can get the paperwork done in the next 10 days. Plus 4 certificates, that you can buy Starpoints at a 50% discount compared to what a Starwood preferred guest could purchase them for.

Please call me anytime at (407) 903-4692. Thank you.

RESORT OVERVIEW
Learn More
The Westin Desert Willow Villas, Palm Desert has three designated Vistana™ Signature Network (VSN) Seasons:

PLATINUM PLUS SEASON
Weeks 1 – 21 (January thru May);
Weeks 50 – 52 (Last 3 weeks of December)
GOLD PLUS
Weeks 22 – 27 (June thru mid-July);
Weeks 36 – 49 (September thru mid-December)
GOLD
Weeks 28 – 35 (mid-July thru August)
StarOptions Chart
The StarOptions® values represented are effective with the 2016 Use Year, subject to change. In the event of discrepancies, including typographical errors, alterations, modifications or variations, our official records shall control.

The Westin Desert Willow Villas, Palm Desert Interior Images
The Westin Desert Willow Villas, Palm Desert Exterior Images
Best regards,

Alicia Richardson
SALES EXECUTIVE
VISTANA DIRECT
P 407-903-4692  F 407-903-4192
9002 San Marco Court, Orlando, FL 32819
VISTANA.COM
 |
Facebook
Twitter
Pinterest
Youtube
Instagram
Vacation Ideas


----------



## trexmdr (Nov 5, 2016)

My reply:

Thank you for your offer but the bonus points and elite 3 are not enough for me to pay 41 or 70K dollars. I can buy resale for hardly anything at Dessert Willow and Nanea will be had for very little in three years. In the meantime the developer will make great returns and the salesforce will make great commissions but I’ll stick with what I have and add with resale.
Thank you


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 5, 2016)

That's interesting - had you worked with this person before, or sent them an inquiry?


----------



## farsighted99 (Nov 5, 2016)

trexmdr said:


> My reply:
> 
> Thank you for your offer but the bonus points and elite 3 are not enough for me to pay 41 or 70K dollars. I can buy resale for hardly anything at Dessert Willow and Nanea will be had for very little in three years. In the meantime the developer will make great returns and the salesforce will make great commissions but I’ll stick with what I have and add with resale.
> Thank you



Yes. Me too.  

Fool me once, oh well, ... but fool me twice, no thanks!


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 5, 2016)

That would be an easier pitch if you could use the Desert Willow options toward Hawaii at 12 months out.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 5, 2016)

Sea Six said:


> That would be an easier pitch if you could use the Desert Willow options toward Hawaii at 12 months out.



That would be grossly unfair to Maui owners.


----------



## trexmdr (Nov 5, 2016)

It was unsolicited. Not sure how why they emailed me. And I never met the sales person before. 
And yes it would be a disservice to Maui owners to offer booking in our window but that would be a breach of contract so I doubt we need worry about that but I would have said the same think about paying taxes 10 years back. So who knows.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 5, 2016)

More than interesting - this has to be 1st report of a solicited requal by mail.  This is a major shift in VSE/SVO Sales practice.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 5, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> That would be grossly unfair to Maui owners.



Not only unfair, but illegal as this would mathematically be using more deeded weeks (points) than available as every VOI was sold.  Certainly VSE/VSN can do whatever they want with their VOIs (within confines of CCR/OM), but creating a way for more than they own by allowing non-Owners to get in earlier (>8mo) would be similar to selling more than 100% of availability (ala 'The Producers')


----------



## trexmdr (Nov 5, 2016)

Also received this.

DISCOVER THE WESTIN NANEA OCEAN VILLAS
<image004.jpg>
COMING SOON - OPENING 2017

▸ Resort Brochure 
▸ Resort Video

Mr. & Mrs. Taylor,

If you choose to purchase 148,100 HomeOptions at the New Nanea, the  price would be $56,278 + $745 one time closing costs. The maintenance and taxes are $2,637.

You will receive 110,000 StarPoints as a gift for purchasing. This month only, I can give you an additional 30,000 StarPoints.

We can also put your Resale interest into the network.

It will also make you Four StarElite in our network.

Thank you again.

I will be here today and Tuesday until 8:00 p.m.

You can call me anytime-Alicia Richardson- (407) 903-4692.


Introducing the newest addition to the Vistana™ Signature Network – The Westin Nanea Ocean Villas. Situated on 16 acres of beautiful Kāʻanapali Beach, The Westin Nanea Ocean Villas is designed to provide a relaxing haven, replete with culturally inspired programs and authentic Hawaiian experiences. As part of the Kahekili Marine Reserve, Maui’s best snorkeling can be found mere feet from shore.   

You can choose to return to this amazing location every year and enjoy everything that attracted you to this destination. To do so, simply go online or call Owner Services to reserve your desired vacation time 12 to 8 months before your desired arrival date to take advantage of the preferred Home Resort access when you reserve.  

▸ Construction Update Information 
▸ Construction Update Video

Your ownership has a specific Home Options value (also known as ownership points). There are several ways you can use your Home Options during your “Home Resort Reservation Period” (HRRP) to reserve a villa in the Resort View type:


Use your Home Options to reserve ANY available villa size in your view type in weeks 1 – 50 (January – mid-December)
Check-in and check-out ANY day of the week
Reserve one night up to 14 nights in a single reservation
Maximum of three active reservations per VOI or package within the current Use Year

Reserve any week of the year from week 1 – 50 (January – mid-December). Event Periods (Christmas & New Year’s Weeks) are sold as FIXED only.
<image006.jpg>
Applies to the 2017 Use Year, subject to change. In the event of discrepancies, including typographical errors, alterations, modifications or variations, our official records shall control.
<image008.jpg>
Artist's Rendering. Finished product may vary.
<image010.jpg>

Artist's Rendering. Finished product may vary.

<image001.png>
Best regards,
Your Name Here
SALES EXECUTIVE
VISTANA DIRECT
P 407-903-XXXX  F 407-903-4192
9002 San Marco Court, Orlando, FL 32819


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> That would be grossly unfair to Maui owners.



Of course it would. The original post says all points are created equal, but obviously they are not.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 6, 2016)

Sea Six said:


> Of course it would. The original post says all points are created equal, but obviously they are not.



ALL Staroptions (not points) are equal.  

You don't use Staroptions to make home resort reservations - you only use them for exchanges.


----------



## farsighted99 (Nov 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> ALL Staroptions (not points) are equal.
> 
> You don't use Staroptions to make home resort reservations - you only use them for exchanges.



Really?  What happens to them when you stay at your home resort?  Don't they disappear?   Right now I haven't been able to find any availability at my 1-Bedroom Nanea resort for 2017 (even though I keep checking all the time).  They keep telling me I have to wait until 2018 for better availability. But there are plenty of 2 and 3 bedroom units available.  I only have 81,000 points (the 2 bedrooms are at least 148,000).


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 6, 2016)

farsighted99 said:


> Really?  What happens to them when you stay at your home resort?  Don't they disappear?



You don't use Staroptions to make home resort reservations.  You use your deeded week, and you can only reserve exactly what you own:  resort/unit size/season.

(Home Resort Reservations are a little different for Nanea owners, but the rules about using _Staroptions _are the same for Nanea owners, and deeded week owners.)

When you make a Staroption reservation, your deeded week is converted to Staroptions.  Or in your case, your Home Options are converted to Staroptions.

Once a week is converted to Staroptions, the Staroptions have the exact same value, no matter where they come from.  

A Staroption from a Maui resort has the exact same value as a Staroption from a Florida resort.

For example - let's say I own at WKORV (I do) and I want to reserve Nanea with Staroptions.  I have exactly the same opportunity to make the Staroption reservation as someone who has Staroptions from Nanea, or any another resort.



> Right now I haven't been able to find any availability at my 1-Bedroom Nanea resort for 2017 (even though I keep checking all the time).



Starwood, and now Vistana, manipulate inventory behind the scenes.  They did the same thing with summer 2016 inventory.  For whatever reason, they are holding back summer 2017 inventory at the Maui resorts, and Harborside.  Last year, they suddenly released it about 2 months late.  So all you can do is keep checking.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> ALL Staroptions (not points) are equal.



Correct. SOs are equal for usage within VSN, but not equal in value (to purchase). Purchase value is much more complicated.


----------



## Henry M. (Nov 6, 2016)

Also, Nanea is still under construction. When I was there last September, construction of some buildings was significantly more advanced than others. I believe there's a limited number of 1BR units. Depending on where the 1BR units are located, it is possible that they won't be ready in 2017, or won't be available until late in the year. They might be holding back until they have a more definitive date when the buidling will be finished.


----------



## Scott&Laura (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello:


I am surprised that they state Vistana is a points based system as many timeshares Villas are not. To get points some villa owners trade their deeded ownership and rights to get points  only useful in Hotels and some other small things.

As I understand Sheraton trust is moving to a points based system but legal issues minimize what Villas are incorporated into the trust and then they must again use options between Villas. The points given are now used with amalgamated Marriott Starwood Hotel system but is subject to an existing agreement which is subject to change at a future date. i.e. Marriott can decide in years to come to sever relationship and refuse to participate in Villa system and refuse to take points. I think the Villas runs a trap line that Marriott benefits from but at end of day things can change,



We went to owner update that was a very well crafted subtle hard sell of Nanea two weeks ago.  They only offered 60,000 points for buying $57,000.00 of a two bedroom Villa resort view. I informed the salesman that since Vistana has been unable to retain value in ownership that within three years I can buy same property for around  $10-15,000 on resale market. Since I am platinum it would be stupid to buy at developer price.


Scott


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 6, 2016)

farsighted99 said:


> Really?  What happens to them when you stay at your home resort?



You can either book a week at your home resort in the size villa you own in the season you own in the phase you own during the Owner's Priority period of 8-12 months out, OR you can book at any resort, including your Home resort, in the SVN network beginning at 8 months out.  If you do the latter, you are using SOs, even though the booking process is very similar.  (Note that you don't have to "officially" declare that you are converting your ownership to SOs.  You'll just have that much currency in your account, which you can use somewhere else.)


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 6, 2016)

> As you know we are a points based system, so all of the *StarOptions*, in the network, are equally the same.





> I am surprised that they state Vistana is a points based system as many timeshares Villas are not. To get points some villa owners trade their deeded ownership and rights to get points only useful in Hotels and some other small things.



Clarification:  The original post is discussing Staroptions - not SPG hotel points.  The offer has nothing to do with hotel points.

Starwood, and now Vistana, have always referred to Staroptions as "Staroption Points."


----------



## trexmdr (Nov 7, 2016)

*Their counter offer*

If you choose a biennial 148,100 HomeOptions at the new Nenea, the price would be just enough to put yours in the network $31,842 +$745, and make you Four StarElite (I’m sorry, I put 3 Star, I meant 4 Star). Four StarElite is huge in our network. One reason is, it gives you the waiting list to get into the really high demanded resorts at the really high demanded seasons. Please let me know either way. Have a nice day.

From: Rex Taylor [mailto:rextaylor@mac.com] 
Sent: Saturday, November 05, 2016 1:28 PM
To: Alicia Richardson <Alicia.Richardson@vistana.com>
Subject: Re: Vistana Signature Experiences: The Westin Desert Willow Resort Villas, Palm Desert, California

Thank you for your offer but the bonus points and elite 4 are not enough for me to pay 41 or 70K dollars. I can buy resale for hardly anything at Dessert Willow and Nanea will be had for very little in three years. In the meantime the developer will make great returns and the salesforce will make great commissions but I’ll stick with what I have and add with resale.
Thank you


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 7, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> ALL Staroptions (not points) are equal.
> 
> You don't use Staroptions to make home resort reservations - you only use them for exchanges.



Here is why I say all StarOptions are not equal.  I own a 2BR unit worth 81,000 StarOptions.  If I book a 1BR premium unit at my home resort at 12 months out, it costs me 67,100 options, leaving me with 13,900 options remaining.  Point is, since I own at this resort, I can book at 12 months out and you can't.  My options are certainly worth more than yours, especially if the resort is so popular you rarely can even find a vacancy at 8 months out.  And I certainly do use StarOptions to book at my home resort -  they are clearly deducted from my account.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 7, 2016)

Sea Six said:


> Here is why I say all StarOptions are not equal.  I own a 2BR unit worth 81,000 StarOptions.  If I book a 1BR premium unit at my home resort at 12 months out, it costs me 67,100 options, leaving me with 13,900 options remaining.  Point is, since I own at this resort, I can book at 12 months out and you can't.  My options are certainly worth more than yours, especially if the resort is so popular you rarely can even find a vacancy at 8 months out.  And I certainly do use StarOptions to book at my home resort -  they are clearly deducted from my account.



You are comparing apples to oranges:  Home Resort Reservations vs. Staroption Reservations.

You do not and cannot use Staroptions to make home resort reservations.  You use your deeded week.  

Staroptions cannot be used until 8 mos. before check-in.

As an owner you have the OPTION of either using your deeded week at 12-8 mos. before check-in *OR* Staroptions at 8-0 months before check-in.

When you elect to make a Home Resort Reservation, you lose the option to make a Staroption  reservation, _and that is why the Staroptions no longer show in your account after you make a home resort reservation._

These are the published Vistana reservation rules, and common knowledge.


----------



## trexmdr (Nov 7, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> You are comparing apples to oranges:  Home Resort Reservations vs. Staroption Reservations.
> 
> You do not and cannot use Staroptions to make home resort reservations.  You use your deeded week.
> 
> ...


I can't believe this point is so hard to understand for some people.
I'm trying to think of a metaphore to make it even more clear.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 7, 2016)

Reading and interpreting complicated rules can be tedious, and for many people, it's just not their cup of tea, so they interpret the rules based on their personal experiences - which can vary widely.  Many owners get upgrades and perks, which may be a benefit of their Elite Status, but "perks and upgrades," are not the same as published rules.

One of the benefits of being a TUG member is that we have a lot of experienced owners with years of expertise, and even if rule-reading is not your thing, you can get accurate info. here in the discussion forums.

* I taught high school for 35 years, so I am uniquely qualified to explain the directions to those that don't want to read them.  :rofl:


----------



## trexmdr (Nov 7, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Reading and interpreting complicated rules can be tedious, and for many people, it's just not their cup of tea, so they interpret the rules based on their personal experiences - which can vary widely.  Many owners get upgrades and perks, which may be a benefit of their Elite Status, but "perks and upgrades," are not the same as published rules.
> 
> One of the benefits of being a TUG member is that we have a lot of experienced owners with years of expertise, and even if rule-reading is not your thing, you can get accurate info. here in the discussion forums.
> 
> * I taught high school for 35 years, so I am uniquely qualified to explain the directions to those that don't want to read them.  :rofl:



Ha! My son just graduated this year and is in college. He has never read directions in his life. He is going into maritime transportation in the merchant marines. He will have nothing except reading directions and following rules.


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 7, 2016)

Sea Six said:


> Here is why I say all StarOptions are not equal.  I own a 2BR unit worth 81,000 StarOptions.  If I book a 1BR premium unit at my home resort at 12 months out, it costs me 67,100 options, leaving me with 13,900 options remaining.  Point is, since I own at this resort, I can book at 12 months out and you can't.  My options are certainly worth more than yours, especially if the resort is so popular you rarely can even find a vacancy at 8 months out.  And I certainly do use StarOptions to book at my home resort -  they are clearly deducted from my account.



Let me first of all correct the SOs assigned to your unit.  If you own a 2 bdrm gold+ season at WLR, the premium 1 bdrm side is worth 44,000 SOs.  The studio is worth 37,000 SOs.  If you combine both sides, that equals 81,000 SOs.  

Regarding SOs v. home resort reservations.  Although it SEEMS that you are using SOs when you book your home resort reservation during the Home Resort Priority period (8-12 months out for floating owners), because SOs are deducted from your account, you are actually NOT using StarOptions.  Your  SOs are reduced, yes, but only because you cannot use your week AND convert that week to SOs. 

Think of it this way.  Let's say you have own a vacation home that is listed on a vacation rental site for $2000 per week, and let's say that it's so high demand if you don't use it, you are 100% certain that someone else will rent it. 

Now let's say that you decide to personally use a week at your vacation home.  You might think in your head that it "cost" $2000 to stay in your own place, but in reality, no money exchanged hands.  You simply lost the ability to collect $2000 in rent that you might use towards a vacation somewhere else.  Slight but important distinction.    

And why the distinction?  Because SO and HRPP (Home Resort Priority period) reservations have important benefits and limitations.  HRPP benefits are pretty clear: 

•  ONLY owners can book in this phase 
•  Owners who paid for an upgraded season, view, or a specific regime (phase) are guaranteed that season, view and phase (subject to availability) 

However, there are important limitations for HRPP reservations as well: 

•  For 7 nights ONLY 
•  Arrival on Friday, Saturday or Sunday ONLY 
•  Once that HRPP window closes, any upgrade you paid for (season, view or phase) goes out the window as well. 

Compare that to SO reservations:


You can book only once the 8 month window opens
You can are not guaranteed a specific phase at WSJ or HRA.
You cannot book a specific view (except at WKORV/N using extra SOs)
You can book any number of nights, arriving on any day of the week
You can book in any season
You can book in any type villa

If you haven't read the Ownership Guide on Vistana, it's worth a look.  

https://vistana-web-static.s3.amazo.../pdf/guides/OWNERSHIP_GUIDE_SHERATON_CLUB.pdf


----------



## Helios (Nov 8, 2016)

trexmdr said:


> If you choose a biennial 148,100 HomeOptions at the new Nenea, the price would be just enough to put yours in the network $31,842 +$745, and make you Four StarElite (I’m sorry, I put 3 Star, I meant 4 Star). Four StarElite is huge in our network. One reason is, it gives you the waiting list to get into the really high demanded resorts at the really high demanded seasons. Please let me know either way. Have a nice day.
> 
> From: Rex Taylor [mailto:rextaylor@mac.com]
> Sent: Saturday, November 05, 2016 1:28 PM
> ...



Not sure if you saw the thread about the elite waitlist flaws titled "Elite wait list doesn't work".  This feature is really hit or miss and has little value.

Can someone please let me know how to add thread links to posts?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2016)

Helios said:


> Can someone please let me know how to add thread links to posts?



Copy the link from your browser and paste it into the message window.


----------



## Helios (Nov 8, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Copy the link from your browser and paste it into the message window.



How do you get the link in iPhone/Safari?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2016)

Helios said:


> How do you get the link in iPhone/Safari?



Same way - except use your finger:

press on the URL in the browser bar

"copy" will pop up

click copy

paste by pressing on the TUG message box with your finger.


----------



## Helios (Nov 8, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Same way - except use your finger:
> 
> press on the URL in the browser bar
> 
> ...



Thanks, so obvious.  I should have thought about that.  I thought there was a link within the tugbbs page that needed to be copied.


----------



## tillamookrn (Nov 16, 2016)

*Mission Hills Requalify Offer*

We just got back from Mission Hills in Palm Springs. I was lured into the "owner update" in which I received no update what-so-ever, just a sales pitch and repeatedly told my resale unit was labelled "unauthorized."

They finally convinced me to at least hear their offer... bottom-line:
They offered to "UPGRADE" my 2 bedroom EOY bronze week @ Mission Hills to a EOY platinum week @ Desert Willow for $15,880. Essentially giving me $7,000 credit from my resale week on the purchase. "For only $100 down and $255 per month." This would give me the full 148,000 Staroptions, and the ability to exchange for Starpoints. We of course politely declined and were on our way. But, it shows the lengths they are willing to go to for a sale these days!


----------



## trexmdr (Nov 16, 2016)

*Beat advice*

This is the best advice a person can take from this board.
"We of course politely declined and were on our way. "
Politely decline and be on your way. 
Perfect
RT


----------

